# Holly Tree Farm, Scotland - Sep 2015



## Stussy (Jul 5, 2016)

Slowly catching up on my reports.

This lovely little place situated in the Grampian area of Scotland. I spotted this one on google maps and went for a look, parking up at the nearest point I could which would not attract any attention, this resulted in me having to walk over 3 fields over a stream and strangely into a new plantation of Holly Trees which surrounded this lovely little place.

Not much too it, but you can decide for yourselves.











































Thanks for looking!​


----------



## Mr beady (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks nice this stussy


----------



## HughieD (Jul 6, 2016)

Fantastic set Stussy...


----------



## krela (Jul 6, 2016)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## smiler (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice that Stussy, anymore pics of the cattle byre, Thanks


----------



## Stussy (Jul 6, 2016)

smiler said:


> Nice that Stussy, anymore pics of the cattle byre, Thanks



That is the only image I saved of the byre, not much else too it am afraid.


----------



## smiler (Jul 6, 2016)

Stussy said:


> That is the only image I saved of the byre, not much else too it am afraid.



Thanks, not many with wooden partitions left


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 6, 2016)

Great find! Beautifully captured, really enjoyed that.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Fantastic! What a time capsule! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 8, 2016)

Beautiful location,cracking images...love the radios.


----------



## Potter (Jul 17, 2016)

I love old places like this. Those old radios are great. Great work.


----------

